# Holly and Hawkeye



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

We have finally decided on a name for our new guy; Hawkeye it is  I finally let the two of them spend some time together. You would have thought they have been together their entire lives. Of course, I had the camera out 

*Holly making sure she gets all the spots*









*Hawkeye, not to be outdone by Holly's preening*









*Holly enjoying what is left of her Millet*









*Hawkeye and Holly*









*Now Holly and Hawkeye*









*Finally the two together, although Hawkeye was looking for a way out...LOL*


----------



## 4LovelyTiels (Feb 19, 2009)

Aww! Your babies are SO cute! I love them both!


----------



## skthurley (Jan 7, 2009)

Aw! They look so happy together!


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

skthurley said:


> Aw! They look so happy together!


 They seem to be happy. They still have their own cages but I'm letting them have play time together now. Neither of my two cages are big enough to house the two of them together, but I'm shopping around and hope to take care of that problem soon.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

They make a beautiful couple


----------



## derek (Dec 13, 2007)

very beautiful couple of teils you have there i like the name hawkeye it suits him


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

They are so cute together.


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

derek said:


> very beautiful couple of teils you have there i like the name hawkeye it suits him


 I suppose we could say he picked out his name. I was trying a few different ones to see which suited him the best or I liked. Only when we would say Hawkeye he would then say, "Pretty Bird". He never reacted to any of the other names we tried out.

Now that he is settling in his personality is really starting to show. He has quite a vocabulary. When I move his cage from one room to the next he says, "Ut-Oh", he also says "Hello" when we approach him, he says "Pretty Bird" when we get him out of his cage. He also clearly says, "My Turn", dunno why but he says it a lot.

He whistles the Andy Griffith theme, mimics the robins singing in the morning and is now picking up on our roosters crows (that one we can do without...LOL)


----------



## 4LovelyTiels (Feb 19, 2009)

I used to have 14 hens and 2 roosters. One rooster, I named Early, he would crow at 3:00 in the flippin morning! He wasn't too smart. 

Sounds like Hawkeye is a very smart tiel!


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

4LovelyTiels said:


> I used to have 14 hens and 2 roosters. One rooster, I named Early, he would crow at 3:00 in the flippin morning! He wasn't too smart.
> 
> Sounds like Hawkeye is a very smart tiel!



We had a rooster a few years ago that started in that early and usually within a few feet of my bedroom window. His name was Webber and the Webber grill is where he ended up.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Very cute babies!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

omg what a gorgeous pair!!!! ur gonna get some cute pearl babies eventually!!! what a cutie with teh things he says too.....i love the name Hawkeye.....u and he did great!! cant wait to see how well they get on as the days pass


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

So cute! loves the new name too!


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

kimmikefids said:


> omg what a gorgeous pair!!!! ur gonna get some cute pearl babies eventually!!! what a cutie with teh things he says too.....i love the name Hawkeye.....u and he did great!! cant wait to see how well they get on as the days pass



Well, I'm in NO hurry for babies at the moment and I think that will be quite sometime down the road. Poor Holly kept leaning her head in for scritches and Hawkeye kept walking down the perch like he was saying..."Ooooooo girl cooties!!" Lets just say we are a long way from a romantic interlude...LOL


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lmao prolly for the best then!!! hopefully he'll deal with his girl phobias soon tho!! its so cute to see them preening each other...so long as thats as far as it goes!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

They make a lovely pair!


----------



## 4LovelyTiels (Feb 19, 2009)

Terri Peters said:


> We had a rooster a few years ago that started in that early and usually within a few feet of my bedroom window. His name was Webber and the Webber grill is where he ended up.


HAHA! I ended up having to get rid of all my chickens, and RIGHT before they started to lay. Big Black bear right next to our door, on top of the chicken fence, trying to get to them. Bummer, BUT! I got my tiels in exchange.


----------

